# Forum Offer - Vibiemme Domobar - entry level E61, £700 delivered - forum members only



## coffeebean

Fantastic offer on one of these great Vibiemme Domobar machines! If you order this month, you get a free barista kit too! Let me know if you want one!

Andy


----------



## Dylan

Hi Andy,

There is a whole range of machines under the Domobar name. From the price I'm guessing this is the Domobar Junior Manual HX, but would be worth adding a few more details as I dont see it listed on your site.


----------



## coffeebean

They are not on my site yet - will all be on this week!! This one is the Domobar, the entry level hx machine. The Junior HX is the next one up - I do that for £950 for the forum.


----------



## Dylan

coffeebean said:


> They are not on my site yet - will all be on this week!! This one is the Domobar, the entry level hx machine. The Junior HX is the next one up - I do that for £950 for the forum.


Ahh yes, my mistake, I hadn't realised that had one without any suffix at all.

They are excellent at confusing product names the europeans. Expobar do it with their range as well, very easy to get confused... or perhaps just very easy to confuse me!


----------



## coffeebean

Difference seems to be that the junior hx has a water tap where the Domobar doesn't.....


----------



## Dylan

coffeebean said:


> Difference seems to be that the junior hx has a water tap where the Domobar doesn't.....


I would hope there were some internal differences in terms of parts, would be a shame if they remove the water tap just so they can have one machine for each budget with no other differences!


----------



## coffeebean

Just been looking at the specs and the junior is bigger, has bigger boiler and is 1600w as opposed to 1400w


----------



## 7493

Domobar is single boiler NOT HX.


----------



## coffeebean

You are right! Sorry guys my bad! Still a great entry level machine!


----------



## coffeebean

Just added the Domobar to my website - others in the range to follow......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Vibiemme.html


----------



## coffeebean

All the Domobar range is now available on my website so if you need information on these great machines - take a look! Forum members obviously get a better price!


----------



## coffeebean

These Domobar machines are well worth a look - and at a great price for the Forum............


----------



## Dylan

In your VBM page you state:

"Multiboiler technology has a certainly more limited application compared to its direct competitor, the HX version..."

What do you mean by this?


----------



## coffeebean

Do you know what Dylan? I have absolutely no idea! I copied and pasted the info from the brochures provided by Vibiemme and they must have been badly translated!! Been so busy, haven't had chance to check them properly! Thanks for letting me know!! Andy


----------



## Dylan

coffeebean said:


> Do you know what Dylan? I have absolutely no idea! I copied and pasted the info from the brochures provided by Vibiemme and they must have been badly translated!! Been so busy, haven't had chance to check them properly! Thanks for letting me know!! Andy


Ahh I see, haha, that also explains the rest of the description which is a little difficult to understand


----------



## coffeebean

Should make a bit more sense now!!


----------

